# "New" old 950 BS .25 ACP...Worn, but a great shooter!



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Just had this to the range this morning, did not fore for accuracy, but just to see how the pistol and the 2 mags worked...



I have cleaned it up and put some cold blue on it, and changed the grips that were on it (They are from a Minx .22 Short, and in great shape...I will probably sell them at some point)

I have 2 new mags and the old original mag, which did not work. The new ones are flawless, and the little old guy is very accurate at 10 yards. When things cool off a bit here, I will put a few rounds through it and post the result.

I really like the 950's and it's going to be a pocket companion at least some of the time.

mark


----------



## Tribute (Jul 21, 2013)

Today I looked at a 950 B Jetfire .25 cal. at my local store. Is there a way to find out when it was made? I have serial number. Shows made in Brazil.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool little Beretta you have there! I actually like the white grip panels.


----------

